# where to buy printing materials in u.a.e



## kapatid

hi sir/mam i am a worker here in u.a.e and i want to make my own custom made shirt here in dubai but i dont have any idea were to buy the materials for printing can anyone can help me.


----------



## azit

Try this 
Magic Trading Co. LLC – Sublimation, Heat Transfer, Promotional Gifts, Pins and Badges, Epoxy, Labels …


----------



## kapatid

thanks a lot.


----------



## kapatid

bump plsss


----------



## LOLHippo

Hope you like it we have all sort of printing and Shirts Available.


----------

